# Need advice on covering water stained RV ceiling:



## Weatherly40 (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi all you happy campers! We bought a 1993 Jaco Designer Series fifthwheel that has some water damage. We have water stains on the ceiling. I not sure what the ceiling is made of it feels like fabric. Is there aything a person can do to cover this up without replacing the ceiling. Thank you very much! 
                                                  Mary


----------



## s.harrington (Oct 26, 2006)

Re: Need advice on covering water stained RV ceiling:

If you have a fabric ceiling Carpet Resolve can sometimes get the stains out.  It takes two or three applications but we had good luck with it when I worked at a dealership.  Otherwise you can always replace the fabric.  With a little wood trim and ceiling fabric you can give a stained roof a new life.


----------



## Weatherly40 (Oct 26, 2006)

Re: Need advice on covering water stained RV ceiling:


           Thank you very much for the helpful advice! Is there a name for that type of fabric? I will try the resolve carpet cleaner first!


----------



## s.harrington (Oct 29, 2006)

Re: Need advice on covering water stained RV ceiling:

As far as I know it is called ceiling fabric.


----------



## Weatherly40 (Oct 29, 2006)

Re: Need advice on covering water stained RV ceiling:



> s.harrington - 10/29/2006  2:44 AM
> 
> As far as I know it is called ceiling fabric.


            Thank you!


----------

